# Chicagoland Area Competitions, Do they Exist?



## Cloud_9ine (Mar 29, 2009)

Sorry if this is the wrong forum, but I was wondering; Are there any competitions in the Chicagoland area? The closest ones to me I know of are in Twin Cities and Ohio. Any help with me to find a nearby contest? I'd be able to go as south as Peoria, IL


----------



## shelley (Mar 29, 2009)

http://www.cubingusa.com/

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/competitions.php

And of course new competitions are posted on the front pages of http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/ and http://www.speedcubing.com/ as they are announced.

You're welcome.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 29, 2009)

There'll be a competition in Rochester, MN on July 11th (I'm just waiting for final approval). There might also be another one in Milwaukee sometime.

As for Chicago competitions, I've had a lot of people that were interested in one, but no one takes the initiative to organize one. At the end of last year, I offered to come down and run a competition since my entire travel expenses would have been something like $40 if someone was able to find a venue, but no takers.


----------



## Tyson (Mar 29, 2009)

I simply don't really know of many cubers in the Chicago area. I know there's one, but he's kind of lazy. And has far inferior genetic material to me.


----------



## KevinK (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm from the North Side of Chicago, though I live in the suburbs. The only competition to which I've been was in Indiana. You won't be able to find a competition in Illinois any time soon. I'm excited for the competition in MN, though.


----------



## Cloud_9ine (Mar 29, 2009)

Well if I could find people to come along and also a WCA rep, I know of a good venue (Sci-tech Museum) in Aurora, IL. I know the curator, and so I might beable to get something held there. If anyone be interested, It might be possible (big "might" though). But I'm just spitballin', who knows, it might actually happen. Thanks for the replys guys


----------



## Bryan (Mar 29, 2009)

Tyson said:


> I simply don't really know of many cubers in the Chicago area. I know there's one, but he's kind of lazy. And has far inferior genetic material to me.



I can think of 8 off the top of my head, and that's not including that lazy guy. Speaking of the lazy guy, can you ask the lazy guy's brother if he could go ahead and approve some of those pending competitions, so they can be announced?



Cloud_9ine said:


> Well if I could find people to come along and also a WCA rep, I know of a good venue (Sci-tech Museum) in Aurora, IL. I know the curator, and so I might beable to get something held there. If anyone be interested, It might be possible (big "might" though). But I'm just spitballin', who knows, it might actually happen. Thanks for the replys guys



I'm about 5.5 hours from there, so that would work for me (I'm a WCA delegate and I have Stackmat equipment). I would just ask the curator about it. If you ask them if they're interested in holding a cube competition, they're going to say yes. The big question to ask them is if they'd be willing to hold a cube competition without making you pay through the nose for the venue.


----------



## Cloud_9ine (Mar 30, 2009)

Well my biggest problem would be cost (for stackmats, displays, prizes, etc.) The venue shouldn't be a problem, I'm pretty sure he'd be willnig to do it for few/cheap, he's a person that its willing to do a lot to get people interested in math/science or to get some more publicity for the museum. Also he's nice. How much mat equipment do you have? Also, I jsut want it to be known, these arn't any definite plans or anything, I'm just trying to get some idea for maybe a summer competition, there's always the possibility we can't get enough people.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Mar 30, 2009)

If it's on a date I'm available, I'd be willing to help out and to bring at least 3 timers/displays.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 30, 2009)

Cloud_9ine said:


> How much mat equipment do you have?



8 timers and 4 displays. And I might purchase another display.

Also, don't worry too much about prizes. I might know someone in Chicago that would donate some.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Mar 30, 2009)

Bryan said:


> There'll be a competition in Rochester, MN on July 11th (I'm just waiting for final approval). There might also be another one in Milwaukee sometime.
> 
> As for Chicago competitions, I've had a lot of people that were interested in one, but no one takes the initiative to organize one. At the end of last year, I offered to come down and run a competition since my entire travel expenses would have been something like $40 if someone was able to find a venue, but no takers.



Ah, yes, I was just going to PM you asking if there would be another MN Open. (assuming this is the next one) Well, that's good news!


----------



## Cloud_9ine (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow, I can't believe how supportive the cubing community is. Well seeing as most of this is starting to be taken care of, I'll e-mail the curator tomorrow about it(he's a good friend of mine). I'm figuring that the best date for this would be early summer, that way some going on vacations won't have to miss it.


----------



## Cloud_9ine (Apr 3, 2009)

Okay, now I'm wanting to see how many would be interested in a comp in the chicagoland area, I jsut want to get an idea if theres enough interested.


----------



## Kit Clement (Apr 3, 2009)

I'd most likely be there. If you're looking for an estimation, I'd say somewhere in the 30-35 range would attend.

Do you have any day in mind for the competition?


----------



## Cloud_9ine (Apr 3, 2009)

not yet, but im figuring probably mid-late june

I also have an idea for a venue


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 3, 2009)

Cloud_9ine said:


> not yet, but im figuring probably mid-late june
> 
> I also have an idea for a venue



Wow. Maybe I should forget about the Indianapolis idea, then. I was looking at mid-to-late June as well.

I've been having trouble finding a really ideal venue anyway, so go for it. We're pretty likely to come if you have one in Chicago.


----------



## Cloud_9ine (Apr 3, 2009)

Well I'll keep you guys up on news then.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 4, 2009)

I'll try to make it if I'm not busy, since the Megabus is only $1 from KC to Chicago. I might need a place to stay though. Early June or late may would work better for me, since Northwestern is still going and I can stay with friends there.


----------



## slncuber21 (May 2, 2009)

Sorry to bump this thread, but I would be VERY interested into going!
since i live in the suburbs of Chicago, ive been waiting for a competition here.

Cloud 9 if you need help doing anything, you can PM me or email at [email protected] 

Woo, im just excited another cuber lives in the Chicago area for once! lol


----------



## spdcbr (May 2, 2009)

Anyone here live in Virginia? Were there any competitions that toook place in Virginia? (I know for a fact that jason baum lives here)


----------



## Bob (May 4, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> Anyone here live in Virginia? Were there any competitions that toook place in Virginia? (I know for a fact that jason baum lives here)



That he lives there? Or that he goes to school there and will be back in September?


----------



## kjcellist (May 6, 2009)

I would be interested in going to a competition somewhere in the Chicago land area.

That would be awesome if it was at the Sci-Tech museum in Aurora!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 13, 2009)

It's not quite Chicago, but it's not too far away: we're going to have a competition in Indiana on July 25, 2009. It's in Fishers IN, which is a northeastern suburb of Indianapolis. We're about 3 hours from downtown Chicago.

Watch for the official announcement - it should hopefully be sometime in the next few days.


----------



## Gparker (May 13, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> Anyone here live in Virginia? Were there any competitions that toook place in Virginia? (I know for a fact that jason baum lives here)



A fellow virginain cuber! What part do you live in? I live in suffolk and maybe there will be a VA open this year. I hope there is and i hope its somewhere close by. Last year it was in williamsburg.


----------



## ShadenSmith (May 13, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> It's not quite Chicago, but it's not too far away: we're going to have a competition in Indiana on July 25, 2009. It's in Fishers IN, which is a northeastern suburb of Indianapolis. We're about 3 hours from downtown Chicago.
> 
> Watch for the official announcement - it should hopefully be sometime in the next few days.




Hey, I might go to that


----------



## anythingtwisty (May 13, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> It's not quite Chicago, but it's not too far away: we're going to have a competition in Indiana on July 25, 2009. It's in Fishers IN, which is a northeastern suburb of Indianapolis. We're about 3 hours from downtown Chicago.
> 
> Watch for the official announcement - it should hopefully be sometime in the next few days.



where in fishers? you could always rent a room or two in the convention center in downtown indy. i would go either way.


----------



## iSpinz (May 13, 2009)

I might be able to go to one in Aurora, I live 20 min from there =)


----------



## Bryan (May 13, 2009)

anythingtwisty said:


> where in fishers? you could always rent a room or two in the convention center in downtown indy. i would go either way.



That costs way too much money. If someone has a bunch of money to throw around, let Jim Mertens and I know and we'll be able to setup something in Chicago


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 13, 2009)

anythingtwisty said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > It's not quite Chicago, but it's not too far away: we're going to have a competition in Indiana on July 25, 2009. It's in Fishers IN, which is a northeastern suburb of Indianapolis. We're about 3 hours from downtown Chicago.
> ...



It's at the Fishers Public Library. It should be a very nice room for a competition.

And Bryan's right - a room in the convention center would cost a fortune; sorry.


----------



## JBCM627 (May 13, 2009)

Bryan said:


> If someone has a bunch of money to throw around, let Jim Mertens and I know and we'll be able to setup something in Chicago



We don't even need money necessarily... just finding a venue might do.


----------



## Bryan (May 13, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > If someone has a bunch of money to throw around, let Jim Mertens and I know and we'll be able to setup something in Chicago
> ...



Correct. But I've been telling people that for a while, and no hits. So now it's on to Plan B!


----------



## Cloud_9ine (May 15, 2009)

Well a matter of busyness struck me and today I will know absolutly what dates are good, I'm working with KOII to get something together in the area, but possibly expect something soon.


----------

